# Modellbaukasten für Maschinenbau



## loki (15 Januar 2008)

Wusste nicht genau ob ich in der Foren-Rubrik richtig liege 

Kennt ihr einen Lieferant für Modellbauteile, also für Miniatur / Modell Automatisierungs- u. Machinenanlagen? D.h. ein Lieferant wo ich von A wie Antriebe bis Z wie Zahnräder alles bekomme um eine SPS Programmierte Anlage an einer Mini-Analge teste. Eigentlich sich gut für Testzwecke einzelner Produktionsabläufe oder Entwicklungen. 3D Visualisierungen find ich auch zusagend, bloß mir ist kein kostengünstiges Programm mit vielen Features bekannt, außer TrySim ....


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

du willst also an den fertigen Schaltschrank inkl. deines Programm´s an ein Modell der eigentlichen Maschine hängen?



MfG


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

Gucke mal bei Fischertechnik


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

Auf der Seite vom Roboternetz findet man Links zu Herstellern von 
Zahnrädern, Motoren usw.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

mir fällt da spontan FISCHERTECHNIK ein

[edit] der typ mit dem m nervt  :-D [/edit]


----------



## loki (15 Januar 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du willst also an den fertigen Schaltschrank inkl. deines Programm´s an ein Modell der eigentlichen Maschine hängen?
> 
> ...



ja so ungefähr ... 

die 2 links helfen mir weiter danke


----------



## Oede_Bloede (11 Februar 2008)

*Koester*

Teuer aber gut!

http://www.koester-systemtechnik.de

MFG
Oede_Bloede


----------

